# What are your touring plans this year?



## rich p (29 Jan 2013)

I usually do a longish (2 to 3 week) tour every summer in Europe, as well as a week nearer home in the Spring. Family circumstances and new grandchildren make the former unlikely this year but I'm hoping to be able to get a week in N France as a bare minimum.
What have you got planned just to make me envious!


----------



## vernon (30 Jan 2013)

I'm off to Prague to pick up the Elba River Trail and will cycle to Cuxhaven at the North Sea.

I'll be getting to Prague via Harwich, Hook of Holland and Amsterdam and returning via Munich, Amsterdam Hook of Holland and Harwich with stopovers in Amsterdam and Munich.


----------



## Aushiker (30 Jan 2013)

Hopping to get a variation in on my previous ride from Esperance to Perth, this time getting to Peak Charles so I can climb it and then riding out via the back roads on to Perth. Looking at doing this in July, our winter.

Andrew


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jan 2013)

two weeks riding around Cyprus starting at the weekend

Have a mind to do the the end to end this summer and possibly the lake district...all depends on all kinds of 'life' stuff...bah...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Jan 2013)

Aushiker said:


> Andrew


 
Yes? Hello?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (30 Jan 2013)

Aushiker said:


> Hopping to get a variation in on my previous ride from Esperance to Perth, this time getting to Peak Charles so I can climb it and then riding out via the back roads on to Perth. Looking at doing this in July, our winter.
> 
> Andrew


 
But more seriously, that looks brilliant!


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jan 2013)

We were planning to do a leisurely Hadrians cycleway camping tour with our boys (age 10, 13, 16). Then our respective ex's have both chosen the same week to go on holiday with respective kids, so we were having a week in Scotland, just two of us, route unplanned!


OH pointed out last night that none of this may be possible as my recovery from my near death experience in december is quite slow and I may not be fit enough. This made me cry!


We've decided that if I'm not fit we're going to car camp in the same places anyway.


----------



## elduderino (30 Jan 2013)

I'm off to Iceland for six weeks from early May and it'll be the longest tour I've done for a while.

I'm quite looking forward to it and like a kid who can't wait for Christmas I kicked the journal off a little early (http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/iceland2013), I'll hopefully keep this updated on the road.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2013)

You lucky lot - making me envious. I knew I shouldn't have started this thread!


----------



## Crackle (30 Jan 2013)

Sweet FA, that should make you feel smug, rather than envious.


----------



## yello (30 Jan 2013)

No firm plans but I'm thinking of doing Eurovision.... um, no, that's not right.... the Euro cycle path number 6 thing (as opposed to Players No 6) from the Berry Canal until I get fed up somewhere eastwards. So, yes, you can see my planning is well advanced!

I need to have a look at my 'training' (ha ha) schedule for LEL to see where such a jaunt most logically fits in.


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2013)

I had originally planned to do Corsica, then Sardinia which sounded very appealing but hey ho. Next year inshallah.


----------



## vernon (30 Jan 2013)

elduderino said:


> I'm off to Iceland for six weeks.


 
I'm off to Iceland in twenty minutes. Won't be their long - just after an Arctic roll and some choc ices.


----------



## vernon (30 Jan 2013)

yello said:


> No firm plans but I'm thinking of doing Eurovision.... um, no, that's not right.... the Euro cycle path number 6 thing (as opposed to Players No 6) from the Berry Canal until I get fed up somewhere eastwards. So, yes, you can see my planning is well advanced!


 
The Eurovelo Six thingy is quite nice in most places. I've got as far as Budapest eastwards. The bit between Passau and Vienna is a tad tedious.


----------



## Nigeyy (30 Jan 2013)

Since I live in the US they are very stingy with time off. Add in the fact I have 3 small kids, limited income, and cycle touring gets pushed down the list of priorities. I've contented myself with doing "mini" tours i.e. a long weekend. Unfortunately, the last tour I did was the Summer before last, and it was a disaster (cancelled and flew back early from Canada).

Since time is my enemy, I can't really have a substantial travel time to make it worth its while, so I try to do mini tours that allow me to travel from my back doorstep or are a couple of hours away (e.g. flying to Canada when I got some really cheap air tickets). Unfortunately I'm now at the point where I've cycled so much in the New England area, I'm really looking for something new.

The best thing I can think of at the minute is a long weekend in Rhode Island -in an area I've not cycled called Point Judith. The good news is that it's only a 30 minute train ride away and I can cycle to the train station in about 20 minutes or less. Other things I've entertained are the Finger Lakes and canal paths in New York State, but the problem really is I'd have to drive there which would easily take up a good half or more of the day. I'd also be willing to try Canada again near Montreal or Ottawa, but then we're getting into the issue of flight costs.

Either way, I know I'll get out somehow!


----------



## Speicher (30 Jan 2013)

vernon said:


> I'm off to Iceland in twenty minutes. Won't be their long - just after an Arctic roll and some choc ices.


 
I would like to visit the Biscuit Isles.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jan 2013)

Speicher said:


> I would like to visit the Biscuit Isles.


 
such a Bad girl


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2013)

Speicher said:


> I would like to visit the Biscuit Isles.


Sandwich Isles, maybe?


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Jan 2013)

LEL if that counts  Also possibly Calais to the Pyrenees early September over a couple of weeks


----------



## Dave Davenport (30 Jan 2013)

Five days meandering around Brittany in May, then Gibraltar to Santander over three weeks in August (can't think where I got that idea).


----------



## Brains (30 Jan 2013)

vernon said:


> I'm off to Prague to pick up the Elba River Trail and will cycle to Cuxhaven at the North Sea.
> 
> I'll be getting to Prague via Harwich, Hook of Holland and Amsterdam and returning via Munich, Amsterdam Hook of Holland and Harwich with stopovers in Amsterdam and Munich.



We did this route last year in reverse. We stopped at Decin, just south of the Czech border. The word on the path was that between Prague and Decin the 'cycle' route is more a concept than a reality

FYI the Bikeline book for the Elbe is very good
And Saxon Switzerland is well worth taking slowly as a lot to see


----------



## vernon (30 Jan 2013)

Brains said:


> We did this route last year in reverse. We stopped at Decin, just south of the Czech border. The word on the path was that between Prague and Decin the 'cycle' route is more a concept than a reality
> 
> FYI the Bikeline book for the Elbe is very good
> And Saxon Switzerland is well worth taking slowly as a lot to see


 
Got the books and I'm aware of the precarious nature of the Prague-Decin bit. 

The only way to tour is slow


----------



## snorri (30 Jan 2013)

Brains said:


> The word on the path was that between Prague and Decin the 'cycle' route is more a concept than a reality


There was one quite memorable bit where the path ran along a rocky ledge beside the river. Not wide enough to cycle safely, too narrow to walk beside the bike and push, and definitely to narrow to turn around and go back.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2013)

Still working on a recovery here as well, so nothing to make anyone envious. 
OH now has a job, so we have 2 weeks in March in Scotland, it is cheaper to take a holiday home where we go to than use a campsite for 2 weeks so we will tour out of there. plan is a combination of day-rides (taking road bikes & mountain bikes) and hopefully a couple of longer 2 or 3 day rides if my leg holds up. 
If I'm unlucky in finding a job (fingers crossed) then I will be able to get away a little by myself later on in the year, otherwise until he has leave again, that is it really. 
Still trying to work out if I can JOGLE/LEJOG without him, but won't know until much later in the year if my leg can manage panniers & additional weight - scar tissue inside the leg is causing issues, as if the loss of sensation down the inside of the calf, not to mention the odd balance problems!


----------



## Yellow7 (30 Jan 2013)

I'm heading for Singapore, presently buying a few more bits n pieces & working on the new blog layout. Departure date is 12th May, tick-tock, tick-tock.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Jan 2013)

I'm considering a cheeky little trip to westvleteren but the only time I can go in the foreseeable is the second half of half term week as GLW is taking the kids up north. West Flanders in February? What could possibly go wrong.....


----------



## Tigerbiten (30 Jan 2013)

elduderino said:


> I'm off to Iceland for six weeks from early May and it'll be the longest tour I've done for a while.
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to it and like a kid who can't wait for Christmas I kicked the journal off a little early (http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/iceland2013), I'll hopefully keep this updated on the road.


I've looked into this, if your camping, a lot of the sites in Iceland don't open until June.

So it's the ferry Harwich - Hook of Holland at the end of April.
That will give me May to cycle up to the ferry to Iceland.
Around 8 weeks to cycle (probably clockwise) around Iceland.
That will give me a month to cycle home.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Still working on a recovery here as well, so nothing to make anyone envious.
> OH now has a job, so we have 2 weeks in March in Scotland, it is cheaper to take a holiday home where we go to than use a campsite for 2 weeks so we will tour out of there. plan is a combination of day-rides (taking road bikes & mountain bikes) and hopefully a couple of longer 2 or 3 day rides if my leg holds up.
> If I'm unlucky in finding a job (fingers crossed) then I will be able to get away a little by myself later on in the year, otherwise until he has leave again, that is it really.
> Still trying to work out if I can JOGLE/LEJOG without him, but won't know until much later in the year if my leg can manage panniers & additional weight - scar tissue inside the leg is causing issues, as if the loss of sensation down the inside of the calf, not to mention the odd balance problems!


We should open a cycle chat rehab centre! There seems to be a few of us struck low in one way or another recently!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2013)

Sara_H said:


> We should open a cycle chat rehab centre! There seems to be a few of us struck low in one way or another recently!


I know! how are you doing? I hate getting back from illness/injury - it is so boring and takes more out of me than the actual illness/injury did in the first place!
I took a turn for the worse (possibly though it could actually be ok, given your background you should understand) yesterday when I passed out after stopping because of not feeling great whilst cycling.... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-use-for-a-garmin-edge-200.122914/ could actually be that I am getting my fitness back, but who knows... still I was not carted off to hospital, or immediate blood tests done when I saw the GP today, so suspect it is what it appears to be nothing more serious but back to endocrine unit and no doubt more tests & MRI's...


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jan 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I know! how are you doing? I hate getting back from illness/injury - it is so boring and takes more out of me than the actual illness/injury did in the first place!
> I took a turn for the worse (possibly though it could actually be ok, given your background you should understand) yesterday when I passed out after stopping because of not feeling great whilst cycling.... http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-use-for-a-garmin-edge-200.122914/ could actually be that I am getting my fitness back, but who knows... still I was not carted off to hospital, or immediate blood tests done when I saw the GP today, so suspect it is what it appears to be nothing more serious but back to endocrine unit and no doubt more tests & MRI's...


Blummin eck! Just read the linked thread, sounds erm, scary 

I'm getting there.....slowly.

Any physical activity is making me incredibly tired at the minute - I just about manage the dogs walk in a morning then I'm more or less done in for the day! Very frustrating! I've never had any serious illness before, it's shocked me how long its taking to recover!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Blummin eck! Just read the linked thread, sounds erm, scary
> 
> I'm getting there.....slowly.
> 
> Any physical activity is making me incredibly tired at the minute - I just about manage the dogs walk in a morning then I'm more or less done in for the day! Very frustrating! I've never had any serious illness before, it's shocked me how long its taking to recover!


sounds like a normal recovery to me (sorry its not more helpful). not to lecture - I know you know it, but just pace yourself and if you need it (and can - unsure on the kids situation) don't worry about going back to bed mid afternoon for a couple of hours rest. It helps the following day considerably. I know I have been that bad I could not walk 200 meters and our old GP used to think it wonderful she had 2 patients that considered a 5 miles short walk (often done after evening meal as a stroll around the nature reserve we lived on). She would joke that she didn't walk her dogs that far (we often used to meet her out walking her dogs). Now I am limited to 2 miles because of the leg and that has taken nearly a year simply to manage that once a week! the idea of being able to get back out in the mountains again anytime soon (at least mountaineering/climbing) has had to take a back seat. I'm told my injuries will probably take 2-3 years to fully heal and I will be left with balance issues & the loss of feeling permanently - can't feel around half the calf and have lost around 50% of the feeling of the inside half of the foot. cycling is OK becuase I just put my foot into the toe strap and control the lower leg from the knee & thigh - could have been much worse. I just have to keep reminding myself as we come up to the 1 year mark.
best wishes and take it easy as well.


----------



## Bikerchick (30 Jan 2013)

I'm going to take the ferry to Santander and ride to Nice and back in June


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2013)

Bikerchick said:


> I'm going to take the ferry to Santander and ride to Nice and back in June


 Interesting! I presume you won't come back the same way as you go to Nice?


----------



## barnesy (31 Jan 2013)

Im leaving for a 2 year tour on the 7th May, I will cycle from Alaska to Argentina and then across to Cape Town and make my way home through the heart of Africa and Europe. Feel free to follow the trip on:

http://www.facebook.com/TheBigCycleWorldTour2013

http://www.thebigcycle.com/


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Jan 2013)

Suddenly my plans to get the ferry to Calais, cycle up into Belgium to Ostend and get the coast tram partway back seem somewhat inadequate...
Should make for a fun weekend though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Feb 2013)

barnesy said:


> Im leaving for a 2 year tour on the 7th May, I will cycle from Alaska to Argentina and then across to Cape Town and make my way home through the heart of Africa and Europe. Feel free to follow the trip on:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/TheBigCycleWorldTour2013
> 
> http://www.thebigcycle.com/


Best wishes - we set out to do something similar in Feb 2011, having sold everything we owned. Came unstuck 12 months down the line with a slight canine issue. Will be interesting to read your blog and carry on dreaming - we have similar plans to get back out to the Americas in a few years time when my leg is a touch better. Do you mind if I email your link to some friends in Canada (west coast) - I know they will offer you accommadation and any help they can give you? Exceptionally nice people and gave us loads of moral support when times got very tough.


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Feb 2013)

Nowhere big/long for me. I have done North Yorks in 2009 (4 days), The Netherlands in 2010 (9 days) and Germany in 2011 (3 weeks). Now Mrs CP and Miss CP want to go somewhere, so I am resigned to sitting next to a pool in the Med somewhere for a week. I did a small 3 day tour last year with 4 work colleagues to the Thekstons Brewery in Masham, and they really enjoyed it. So I might do something similar this year - maybe to Cropton Brewery....


----------



## numbnuts (1 Feb 2013)

I'm going to no where or are gate


----------



## Bodhbh (1 Feb 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> Suddenly my plans to get the ferry to Calais, cycle up into Belgium to Ostend and get the coast tram partway back seem somewhat inadequate...
> Should make for a fun weekend though.


 
The Belgian coast is a great weekend trip, I've done it twice and would do it again. Brugge being convieniently located at the end of a days ride (at least from Dunkirk) doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Bodhbh (1 Feb 2013)

Hrmm still in debt from the last long tour (which was done after a redudancy), not much hols, and after years of being my own boss now have a OH with no interest in cycling or slumming it on hols (I'm working on that!). No plans! Maybe some a long weekend or two in the UK. Have a week in Puglia in May, will look into bike hire and see if I can slip off a bit and see some of the country by bike. Otherwise, tend to visit a mate in Germany once a year and cycle at least the way there, but that's getting a little over done - again might slope off while visiting and get some day trips. But no touring


----------



## Christopher (1 Feb 2013)

I have one _planned_ but job and relationship* is a bit uncertain at the mo so it may not work out. But the plan is for a solo tour in Scotland, from Stirling westwards to Jura and back a slightly different way. Goal would be Mr Orwell's old gaff at the end of Jura - where I hear the one road on Jura gives up in the dunes - and maybe even a view of the terrifying whirlpool at the Gulf of Corryvreckan...

More likely I will end up doing weekend hostelling in the Dales, nowt wrong with that tho'!

*she can't tour but would like to, might be able to work something out with hiring a cottage somewhere and taking my bike so I can ride and meet her places. That might even be better than touring...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Feb 2013)

Guys guys guys...the reason you have women is so they can drive the car with all the gear from one place to the next while you ride the tour...this is in the small print of every marriage and cohabitation agreement ever written...also section 4 subsection B.2 states that they also have to have a hot meal ready for when you arrive. Fact.


----------



## barnesy (1 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Best wishes - we set out to do something similar in Feb 2011, having sold everything we owned. Came unstuck 12 months down the line with a slight canine issue. Will be interesting to read your blog and carry on dreaming - we have similar plans to get back out to the Americas in a few years time when my leg is a touch better. Do you mind if I email your link to some friends in Canada (west coast) - I know they will offer you accommadation and any help they can give you? Exceptionally nice people and gave us loads of moral support when times got very tough.


 
Hi,

I would be very grateful of any help you or friends can offer so please feel free. There is a contact section of the site if you need to get in touch, or on here.

I was actually keeping an eye on your trip. I was inspired by your journey, the whole selling up and leaving the jobs, things i never thought i could do. You got alot of nice touring in. I was also horrified by the attack and i wish you well for the recovery. Ive heard of the wild dogs in Turkey giving some bother before but i assumed they would always back down. I will have to take some precautions on my return home through Turkey.... if I survive the bears in Alaska/Canada


----------



## Bikerchick (2 Feb 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Guys guys guys...the reason you have women is so they can drive the car with all the gear from one place to the next while you ride the tour...this is in the small print of every marriage and cohabitation agreement ever written...also section 4 subsection B.2 states that they also have to have a hot meal ready for when you arrive. Fact.




It's not like that in our house, more the other way round. I ride the tour, he stays at home or drives the car!! Works well for us


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Feb 2013)

Bikerchick said:


> It's not like that in our house, more the other way round. I ride the tour, he stays at home or drives the car!! Works well for us


 
yeah..that's section 4 subsection B.3


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Feb 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Guys guys guys...the reason you have women is so they can drive the car with all the gear from one place to the next while you ride the tour...this is in the small print of every marriage and cohabitation agreement ever written...also section 4 subsection B.2 states that they also have to have a hot meal ready for when you arrive. Fact.


Does that mean I need to go off and marry a women so that she can stay at home/drive the car/cook my meals?
Current bedroom can't manage a bigger bed so she & I would have to share & my OH get the spare room once I have moved 2 of our 6 bikes out of it. Of course this now leaves our 2 most precious bikes homeless and me married to 2 people - could be worse I suppose!
Question: should I have this discussion with my husband as I drive him to the supermarket or on the way home?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Feb 2013)

...rifles through gay marriage contract for relevant clause


----------



## Brains (2 Feb 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> Suddenly my plans to get the ferry to Calais, cycle up into Belgium to Ostend and get the coast tram partway back seem somewhat inadequate...
> Should make for a fun weekend though.


 
Be very aware of the prevailing wind on the return back along the north coast of France. If it's above a light breeze from the west, seriously look at getting the train, as a minimum get 10 miles inland, you might then stand a chance.
I have had two trips where the enduring memory was trying to cycle from Brugge to Dunkirk/Calais into the wind, in both case the peleton was reduced to sub 7mph, with experienced members getting off and walking as it was almost as fast and used up a lot less effort.
We also missed our return ferry by several hours both times


----------



## Sara_H (2 Feb 2013)

People who's OH who can't wont tour - just go on your own or get a different OH!


----------



## Hitchington (2 Feb 2013)

Chepstow to Lancaster in the Spring, then somewhere else in late summer


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Feb 2013)

Brains said:


> Be very aware of the prevailing wind on the return back along the north coast of France. If it's above a light breeze from the west, seriously look at getting the train, as a minimum get 10 miles inland, you might then stand a chance.
> I have had two trips where the enduring memory was trying to cycle from Brugge to Dunkirk/Calais into the wind, in both case the peleton was reduced to sub 7mph, with experienced members getting off and walking as it was almost as fast and used up a lot less effort.
> We also missed our return ferry by several hours both times


 
I've encountered this wind. We had a tailwind assisted ride from Boulogne to Calais that took about 45 minutes, and then spent over three hours grovelling back in bottom gear. The trains were on strike...


----------



## psmiffy (2 Feb 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> I've encountered this wind. We had a tailwind assisted ride from Boulogne to Calais that took about 45 minutes, and then spent over three hours grovelling back in bottom gear. The trains were on strike...


 
Ditto - I did a long weekend when I planned to cycle from Antwerp to Calais - While waiting at the station for the train to Antwerp I talked to a Belgique cyclist who had just finished his north easterly ride and was waiting for a train back to his starting point - he advised me that my plan was not a good one - Plan B - Calais to Antwerp was a much better idea


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Feb 2013)

psmiffy said:


> Ditto - I did a long weekend when I planned to cycle from Antwerp to Calais - While waiting at the station for the train to Antwerp I talked to a Belgique cyclist who had just finished his north easterly ride and was waiting for a train back to his starting point - he advised me that my plan was not a good one - Plan B - Calais to Antwerp was a much better idea


Indeed. I'm now toying with the idea of ferry to Calais - Ride to Bruges - train to Brussels - back on Eurostar. Only hitch is that I'd have to use the Brommie.


----------



## robjh (4 Feb 2013)

No definite plans yet for this year, but it depends partly on my work situation - since I'm working on fixed-term contracts I might suddenly find myself with a big chunk of free time and will look around for cheap flights (on the shrinking number of bike-friendly airlines) to warm places when it happens. 
That said, I fancy just setting out from home and cycling to the north of Scotland, but if the summer weather in 2013 is anything like that in 2012 then I'll be putting that idea on hold for another year.


----------



## xilios (4 Feb 2013)

We've got 4 weeks in June and are thinking northern Germany with a bit of Denmark.
But like robjh said if the weather is the same as 2012 than we'll book a flight somewhere south and cycle home.


----------



## jay clock (4 Feb 2013)

Dave Davenport said:


> Five days meandering around Brittany in May, then Gibraltar to Santander over three weeks in August (can't think where I got that idea).


THis may be of some use Dave..... http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/julian2012

My plan is to get over shingles and next week to start proper training for my second Ironman. A couple of weeks after that (mid August) I am taking the overnight ferry to St Malo, then cycling to the Vendee for a family holiday. About 260k for which I have allowed 2 to 2.5 days. However I will be using a road bike with a seat-post rack and absolute minimal kit, so if I am Ironman fit, I am half thinking about doing the whole thing in one day. Hardly a tour, but would be the satisfaction of my longest ever single-day ride.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Feb 2013)

Toying with the idea of a short circular trip in May - ferry from Harwch to Hook of Holland then down into northern Belgium and possibly France before heading back north to the Hook along the coast.
There's a crazy place called Baarle Nassau I hope to visit that I have always wanted to go to, since I spotted it as a kid on a map once. It is a series of islands of Belgian territory (or exclaves) within Holland and in places islands of Holland, within the islands of Belgium. Apparently in some parts of the town, the only way you know which country you are in is by looking at the flags on people's front doors. There's an element of 'Passport to Pimlico' about it all. Bonkers- but I love that kind of stuff so looking forward to it.


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Feb 2013)

jay clock said:


> THis may be of some use Dave..... http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/julian2012
> 
> My plan is to get over shingles and next week to start proper training for my second Ironman. A couple of weeks after that (mid August) I am taking the overnight ferry to St Malo, then cycling to the Vendee for a family holiday. About 260k for which I have allowed 2 to 2.5 days. However I will be using a road bike with a seat-post rack and absolute minimal kit, so if I am Ironman fit, I am half thinking about doing the whole thing in one day. Hardly a tour, but would be the satisfaction of my longest ever single-day ride.


 
Cheers, I'll have a proper read when I've got time.


----------



## Glow worm (4 Feb 2013)

xilios said:


> We've got 4 weeks in June and are thinking northern Germany with a bit of Denmark.
> But like robjh said if the weather is the same as 2012 than we'll book a flight somewhere south and cycle home.


 
That's a really nice website of all your tours, I really enjoyed reading it- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brandane (4 Feb 2013)

Nothing set in stone for this year, yet. Have a long standing wish to cycle the western isles of Scotland from Stornoway to Barra, but an aversion to wet weather makes me a bit wary of this. An alternative plan is to cycle from my home town of Largs to our twin town of Andernos-les-Bains, near Bordeaux. If the weather doesn't dry up soon and I don't get any training miles in, then I might have to revert to the other 2 wheeler which has a 600cc engine to assist .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Feb 2013)

Brandane said:


> Nothing set in stone for this year, yet. Have a long standing wish to cycle the western isles of Scotland from Stornoway to Barra, but an aversion to wet weather makes me a bit wary of this. An alternative plan is to cycle from my home town of Largs to our twin town of Andernos-les-Bains, near Bordeaux. If the weather doesn't dry up soon and I don't get any training miles in, then I might have to revert to the other 2 wheeler which has a 600cc engine to assist .


from what I heard, last year the inner & outer hebrides had the best weather of all of the UK.


----------



## Brandane (4 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> from what I heard, last year the inner & outer hebrides had the best weather of all of the UK.


 
Apparently they had to cut whisky production because of water shortages! As the crow flies, I'm not that far away from the islands, and like most of the UK, we had a very wet summer. You can be sure that if I decide to cycle the western isles, no matter when, it will be unusually WET!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Feb 2013)

Brandane said:


> Apparently they had to cut whisky production because of water shortages! As the crow flies, I'm not that far away from the islands, and like most of the UK, we had a very wet summer. You can be sure that if I decide to cycle the western isles, no matter when, it will be unusually WET!


last time I was up there, it was in an attempt to get away from the heat of the UK! It actually didn't work.... If I am not working by the summer, I may consider going up there again myself. the orange tent in the picture is mine... Bhaltos on the Isle of Lewis.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Feb 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Toying with the idea of a short circular trip in May - ferry from Harwch to Hook of Holland then down into northern Belgium and possibly France before heading back north to the Hook along the coast.
> There's a crazy place called Baarle Nassau I hope to visit that I have always wanted to go to, since I spotted it as a kid on a map once. It is a series of islands of Belgian territory (or exclaves) within Holland and in places islands of Holland, within the islands of Belgium. Apparently in some parts of the town, the only way you know which country you are in is by looking at the flags on people's front doors. There's an element of 'Passport to Pimlico' about it all. Bonkers- but I love that kind of stuff so looking forward to it.


Oh, that's a really good shout.


----------



## User169 (5 Feb 2013)

Planning a first tour with my daughters (8 and 5). We'll head out from home south towards Zeeland, camp on the way and spend a few days on the beach. Aiming for 20km a day, but we'll see how things go.


----------



## xilios (7 Feb 2013)

Glow worm said:


> That's a really nice website of all your tours, I really enjoyed reading it- thanks for sharing.


 
Glad you liked the site 
cheers George and Monique


----------



## mcr (10 Feb 2013)

Current plan is to rent a gite on the periphery of the Vercors in France in September. I'll cycle there - either from the Channel or from further down via a Bike Bus drop-off, such as Orleans or Bordeaux - meet my other half, who will have driven down, and after the stay at the gite get a lift home!

Now all the questions of routing are starting to occupy me. The 'easy' options would involve following either the Rhone N-S or the the Canal du Midi W-E, but I really fancy exploring bits of the Massif Central - the rivers and gorges, for instance, from the Dordogne down to the Tarn. In practical terms, though, I probably need to decide on just one of them to follow west-east, and they all have their draws. Trouble is, I love being and cycling in mountainous/dramatic scenery, but my body just doesn't 'do' hills. Hence the search for the route of least resistance and the concentration on river valleys.


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Feb 2013)

My plan for this year is the Velodyssey, looks like it will be quite a good tour for a novice at the cycle - camping touring


----------



## theloafer (10 Feb 2013)

no plans for the moment.. been getting treatment for glaucoma last year with eye drops .. works out not working  ..* progress on eye problem needed a few days to soak it all in last tues had to go for my 2 monthly check... and had to wait and see the consultant which was unusual ends up the right eye needs to be operated on or i am going to be blind in it ... she explained the op but most went over my head but in the end no op and right eye will be nackered but when i got home did the internet thing and found some info on the operation most of what she said made sense ..also found a youtube vidio of it . watched it first time 15 secs in then my arse went ..lol but watched it all the other night ...not sure if i feel better for it though.. then this fri got letter op is due to be done march the 6th*

*larry*



http://www.clinical-ophthalmology.com/images/pdf/trabeculectomyadvicesheet.pdf


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpJFC5fo_XQ (not for the squimish)  any one here had this op


----------



## GarminDave (12 Feb 2013)

I'm continuing with my planned North Sea Cycle Route. Did the first bite sized piece last year, the story is HERE. The next leg will be Harwich to South Shields but with more camping. I too feel a wimp sometimes compared to others Globe-trotting exploits but each day on the bike is brilliant whether it's in the UK or Timbuktu! I motorcycle a lot and always wanted to go further but believe me when I say someone has always been further, faster, longer etc. so now I just ensure I'm happy; its amazing how peaceful that is.

Later

Dave


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Feb 2013)

Hook of Holland to Esbjerg, Denmark, in May. Very roughly this (though it is showing the wrong direction in this link): http://bit.ly/Wjljub


----------



## Iainj837 (12 Feb 2013)

No plans as yet maybe a weekend tour


----------



## snorri (13 Feb 2013)

robjh said:


> That said, I fancy just setting out from home and cycling to the north of Scotland, but if the summer weather in 2013 is anything like that in 2012 then I'll be putting that idea on hold for another year.


We are unlikely to get a drought two years running in the far north, risk it


----------



## GarminDave (13 Feb 2013)

"Hook of Holland to Esbjerg, Denmark, in May. Very roughly this (though it is showing the wrong direction in this link): http://bit.ly/Wjljub"

Trikeman, that is also part of the North Sea Cycle Route. My intention is to complete all the UK side first before venturing to foreign climes!

Enjoy your ride on your Gentleman's Touring Contraption,

Later

Dave


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Feb 2013)

Dave, yes, though I won't be following the NSCR religiously, especially in Germany where I'm told it gets quite scrappy.

I've done Hook of Holland to Amsterdam a couple of times, about half of which is on the NSCR, and really enjoyed it. The original plan was to go to Hamburg, but ferries back to Blighty no longer run from there, so then the obvious solution was to keep heading north. :-)


----------



## GarminDave (13 Feb 2013)

I know what you mean Trikeman, last year when I did the bit from Edinburgh to South Shields the NSCR follows Sustran Route 1 which goes way inland but we decided to keep the sea on our left and grass on our right which worked out fine without have to refer to maps and GPS too regularly. I think the intention will be the same from Harwich to South Shields but this time we'll have to keep the sea on the right and grass on the left!


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Feb 2013)

I avoid Sustrans routes wherever possible :-)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Feb 2013)

Trikeman said:


> I avoid Sustrans routes wherever possible :-)


yep and the north sea cycle route is well worth avoiding both in the UK & Germany.... was not too bad in the netherlands or denmark, Sweden. Never did the Norwegian section, abandoned the UK & german sections and came across plenty of others who had started it and then given up on it because of some of its routing... nice is sections though


----------



## Alberto (14 Feb 2013)

Brandane said:


> Nothing set in stone for this year, yet. Have a long standing wish to cycle the western isles of Scotland from Stornoway to Barra, but an aversion to wet weather makes me a bit wary of this. An alternative plan is to cycle from my home town of Largs to our twin town of Andernos-les-Bains, near Bordeaux. If the weather doesn't dry up soon and I don't get any training miles in, then I might have to revert to the other 2 wheeler which has a 600cc engine to assist .


We're going to do this starting from Glasgow then Barra etc in Easter. April is, surprisingly, the driest month up in the Outer Hebrides!


----------



## ankaradan (14 Feb 2013)

Still planning the details; the idea is to fly to the UK, buy a decent touring bike to replace my ancient MTB, and whilst I'm here spend a month pottering around visiting old friends and relatives. Then when I get back here....


----------



## doog (14 Feb 2013)

Ryanair are doing flights to Carcassonne from my local small airport but Girona is a lot cheaper with a mountain range in the way (again). I fancy Girona then do a Raid pyreneean type thing to take in a few climbs and then an easy Velodssey up to Northern France and St Malo.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2013)

I may plot out an Abraham Lincoln Tour , since most of that is close by, and gets a lot of interest nowadays . Nice countryside. As a Circuit Court Lawyer, he covered a lot of ground on horseback. Here is his friend Judge David Davis' Manse, Clover Lawn, as restored.


----------



## Boy George (21 Feb 2013)

Considering a ride from Madrid to Paris during April and May. Looking for advise on routes through the Pyrennes. What about weather late April?


----------



## Marky-boy (3 Mar 2013)

In the middle of April im off to France riding for 3 days for the first time !!
Sailing from Newhaven over to Dieppe Thursday night then throughout Friday and Saturday travelling to Fecamp and Rouen before heading back to Dieppe Sunday evening. 12 off us, cant wait !!


----------



## derrick (3 Mar 2013)

http://connect.garmin.com/course/2986504
This is our planned trip in April. we have decided not to book any b&bs, thought we would just ride till we find someware we like, doing it over 6 days so plenty of time, no rushing around hopefully.
Zoom in to see route.


----------



## Dave Davenport (10 Mar 2013)

Just booked flights / ferry but have changed plans due to cost of flights. We're now flying to Barcelona (BA from Heathrow) on Aug 6th, then ferry from Santander to Portsmouth on the 26th. Will roughly plan a 1000 mile'ish meandering route through Spain before we go. We had planned to start in Gibraltar but the flights would have been £400 more and that's a lot of beer/wine in Spain.


----------



## shirokazan (11 Mar 2013)

GarminDave said:


> ...I too feel a wimp sometimes compared to others Globe-trotting exploits but each day on the bike is brilliant...now I just ensure I'm happy; its amazing how peaceful that is.


Oh, too true. Well said.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Mar 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may plot out an Abraham Lincoln Tour , since most of that is close by, and gets a lot of interest nowadays . Nice countryside. As a Circuit Court Lawyer, he covered a lot of ground on horseback. Here is his friend Judge David Davis' Manse, Clover Lawn, as restored.


 

I cycled past Abs birthplace and homestead in Kentucky last summer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2013)

I'll have to scan some of the other Lincoln site pictures.
They are on Olde Technologie.
Some even taken with an old Soviet 6x6cm SLR
of Thomas Lincoln's home near Charleston, Illinois.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Mar 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgriAcVHLaw


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Mar 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Some even taken with an old Soviet 6x6cm SLR


SLR rather than TLR?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2013)

Kiev 60, if I recall correctly.( Not my own picture below)


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgriAcVHLaw



That's pretty cool video! Looks like Thomas Lincoln built pretty much the same farmstead in the same way wherever he went. Looks quite a bit like the farmstead near Charleston-Mattoon, Il, where Thomas Lincoln lived after Abe was grown, I believe. Thomas and Sarah Lincoln are buried in the Shiloh Cemetery nearby. Abraham Lincoln visited the grave site of Thomas directly before traveling to Washington to assume the presidency in 1861.


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Mar 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Kiev 60, if I recall correctly.


Ah, I had (well, still have, actually) a Lubitel 166, so thought you might have been referring to that. My first ever camera was a Zenit-E, which my father pulled out of the attic after 29 years and sent to me. I dusted it off, stuck a roll of film in it, shot it, processed it - good as new. :-)


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2013)

No, when I was in the photo business, we got a load of Pearl River Cameras in, so I got one of those. Really a pretty nice TLR for the small amount of money. I think we remaindered those for 30.00 back in the late 80's or early 90's.


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Mar 2013)

Ancient film cameras often go for silly money today. Been tempted to ebay a few of mine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2013)

That's what I did, but I sold a lot of mine to enthusiasts after the film photo business died, but before the current depression.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2013)

Plans are firming up but they are all mini 'weekend epics'

Long weekend mini-tour Glasgow to Carlisle in June
Week trundling around Normandy later in the same month
Long weekend Welsh end-to-end in July
Short weekend Builth Holyhead in August


----------



## currystomper (14 Mar 2013)

lots of s24o's and hoping to break 100 miles in 24 hours at some point.. 

...and hoping to try out some hammock camping which looks ideal for s24o's 

CS


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Mar 2013)

I like a b&bs24o myself


----------



## Bikerchick (18 Mar 2013)

Quite a few trips coming on this year. Week in Ireland over Easter , week in The Loire in May, then June I'm taking the ferry Portsmouth to Santander, then have 8 days to get to Nice, stay there for a few days then 7days back, different route, before ferry back to Portsmouth, then 2 days home. Hopefully I will find some sun.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Mar 2013)

Just booked a trip in June to Brussels for myself and two friends. Cycling from Rochester down to Dover, around 50 miles. Then ferry to Dunquerque and stay in a Formule1 hotel. All cheap so far. £15 for the ferry and £27 for the hotel. On the Saturday we are cycling 80 miles to a town called Gerardsbergen. Then on Sunday about 40 miles via Waterloo into Brussels. This segment is a bit more expensive particularly for the Eurostar where we only paid £40 for the tickets, but then £30 each to take the bikes  Really looking forward to this trip, which will also include the sampling of lots of Belgian Beer!


----------



## oldleggs (19 Mar 2013)

Thinking of going to Poland. Ferry Dover to Dunkirk then Luxembourg Belgium Germany and Poland. Just wondering has anybody on here cycled in Poland. Have done some research recently but would appreciate some first hand experiences.
Thanks oldleggs


----------

